# Florida 2009 September-Oktober



## Fischmäulchen (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft .....  

Am Sonntag den 20. September fliegen wir mit AIR BERLIN von München/Stuttgart über Düsseldorf nach Ft. Myers.

Nach einem 7-tägigen Aufenthalt (Unterkunft Ft. Myers Beach Neptune Inn), um den wunderschönen Strand, BassProShop und ein paar Malls besuchen zu können, geht es anschließend auf die Florida Keys (Kingsail Motel, 7050 Overseas Highway, Marathon FL )!!!

Wie in den letzten Jahren werden wir versuchen, die 22 Tage die wir vor Ort verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten Euch an unserem Leben dort teilhaben zu lassen.

Bis denne!!!!  #h

P.S.: Sorry Rob, jetzt hab ich sooooooo lange gewartet weil du doch den Thread eröffnen wolltest, aber .....


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Mensch Petra,
nu' werd ich aber so langsam grün vor Neid!!!!! :q (siehst, geht schon los! :q) Ihr ward doch erst da! :m
Ich wünsche Euch beiden viel Spaß und Erholung, digge Fische und schigge Schnäppchen :q Kommt heil und gesund wieder!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche! Ist schon wieder 5 Monate her, wo wir drüben waren und dazwischen gab es nicht einen freien Tag, somit freuen wir uns natürlich doppelt auf unseren Urlaub.

Wind und Wetter scheinen echt traumhaft zu sein und wir wünschen uns eine Menge toller Drills!

Zuerst einmal werden wir in Ft. Myers Beach die Seele hängen lassen, aber dann gehts nach Marathon und bei jedem dicken Fisch schreien wir YES WE CAN! Hoffentlich ereilt uns nicht der Wahl-Duell-Spruch des Jahres "Yes we gähn"!!!:q


----------



## guifri (17. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Gute Reise....ach was wär ich auch jetzt gerne da...im Wohnzimmer steht seit Wochen meine neue Tasche http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N&um=1 .

Meine ganze Florida-Ausrüstung ist überwiegend neu., da die alten Sachen doch schon arg gelitten hatten wegen teilwiese mangelnder Pflege und teilweise, weil es so schön ist, sich vorzubereiten und für´s Trolling fehlte mir eh ein bisschen schwerere Ausrüstung

Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine neue Slammer 360 (bei der alten habe ich die Kurbel verzogen) und G.Loomis-Reiserute (akute günstig bei ebay) und dann habe ich eigentlich schon alles parat...Aber nein, ich muss bis Ende Mai 10 warten.

Viel Spaß und vielleicht klappt es endlich Ende Mai 2010 mit ner gemneinsamen Tour!


----------



## Nick_A (17. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

AAAAAAH, ich hab´s gewusst, daß mein Fischmäulchen mal wieder schneller ist !!! 

Eben wollte ich den neuen Thread aufmachen ...  und was sehen meine Augen .... bin wieder mal zu spät! #q|rolleyes


Diesmal werden wieder Volker und Franky teilweise gleichzeitig vor Ort sein:
- erstmal ein paar Tage parallel Ft. Myers Beach und dann
- 4 gemeinsame Angeltage auf Marathon (von unserem Boot) .... diesmal haben die Sails und andere Nasen folglich nicht das Glück, dass ich alles alleine handeln muss (lenken, Köder rausbringen, aufstoppen, Anhieb, Drills, restliche Schnüre gleichzeitig einholen, etc.)

...die haben dieses mal definitiv NIX ZU LACHEN !!!  :q

*Vorfreude ist groß .... und Sonntag geht´s los  *


Meine neue Stella 8000 SW (Mega-Schnäppchenkauf im Mai bei der Angeldomäne) wird hoffentlich ordentlich gequält werden. Superleckere AHF-Leitner 80lbs-Schnur ist bereits drauf ... da kann ich dann auch die Stella mal ordentlich "zu" machen mit über 20kg Bremsdruck !

Naja, vielleicht versuch ich´s lieber mal mit um die 10kg...will ja nicht, dass mir gleich die Angel samt Röllchen aus den Patschehände gerissen wird. 

Die nächsten zwei Abende muss ich noch die restlichen Ruten, Rollen, Kleinteile, Schleppköder, etc zusammenstellen (@ Maus: Großteil schon erfolgt...jetzt muss ich nur noch "aussortieren" ).


****FREU****


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi Guifri,

man hört es richtig raus bei dir, wie gerne du dabei sein möchtest. Vielleicht klappt es ja wirklich mal mit einem gemeinsamen Trip, würde mich freuen.

Treffen uns wie letztes Jahr mit 2 Boardies auf den Keys und kann nur sagen, dass dies eine Menge Spass gemacht hatte!


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

hallo petra und robert, viele liebe grüße zu euch nach amiland! geht ja schone widder gut los, dickes petri an euch und die anderen fänger.
lg
dirk


----------



## Nick_A (17. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Haaalt Dirk,

das sind noch Fotos von diesem Jahr bzw. letzten Jahr September !   

Wir fliegen doch erst am Sonntag los ... und die gaaaanz dicken Fische gibt es voraussichtlich erst ab der zweiten Woche (also ab dem 28.09.09) !

Aber trotzdem Danke!  #h
Robert


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

siehste robert, das kommt eben davon, wenn man den tröt von hinten aufrollt.  jetzt weiß ich ja auch von eurer abreise am sonntag. na denne, gute reise und nehmt meine wünsche als vorschußlorbeeren.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Vielen Dank Dirk!


----------



## Gunnar (18. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Wünsch Euch beiden viel Spaß in Florida. Ich muss leider noch bis zum April 2010 warten.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi Gunnar,

du wirst sehen wie schnell die Zeit vergeht (ich frag mich ja auch wo die letzten 5 Monate hin sind). Auf jeden Fall ist nun Endspurt angesagt (very slowly - habe mir am Freitag noch einen Muskelfaserriss eingehandelt). Koffer packen, Vorab-Checkin, eigentlich wollte ich noch ein bisschen Wies´n-Luft schnuppern...Sonntag aufstehen, vor Aufregung ned frühstücken können und dann AB IN DEN SÜDEN HEIHOH


----------



## Ossipeter (18. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hallo Ihr Beiden und natürlich auch Grüße an Volker und Franky.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß, tolle Fänge und gutes Wetter, damit der "Ginger" nicht zu oft zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hallo Peter,

Ginger ist nun beinahe in jeder Form im Koffer gelandet. Tabletten, getrockneter Ingwer, Gingerbonbons - es fehlt nur noch Ginger Ale. Cheers!


----------



## Nick_A (21. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi zusammen, #h

wir sind gut in Ft. Myers angekommen. Mitarbeiter von AirBerlin waren superfreundlich und gut drauf. Gepäck ist alles da...Wetter wunderbar (heiss und schwül :q).

Der Formalismus für nen USA-Trip wird immer groeßer ! Neben der ESTA und der "grünen Karte" (Visa) sowie der "weißen Zollerklärung" will jetzt auch noch die Fluglinie ((zumindest Airberlin) auch nochmals praktisch dieselben Daten ZUSÄTZLICH !! Beim Checkin wird dann auch noch kontrolliert ob man bereits ein Rückflugticket hat, etc. Die haben langsam echt nen Rad ab.

Jetzt geht´s dann erstmal locker zum Bummeln in den Wallmart, BassPro, irgendwelche Malls, etc....und heute nachmittag an den Strand.

Unser gebuchtes Hotel (Neptune Inn) ist übrigens erste Sahne...von unserem Zimmer sind es gerademal 2m zum wunderbaren, sauberen Strand ! :m

Später dann auch ein paar Fotos.

Grüße #h
Petra und Robert


----------



## guifri (23. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, #h
> 
> 
> Unser gebuchtes Hotel (Neptune Inn) ist übrigens erste Sahne...von unserem Zimmer sind es gerademal 2m zum wunderbaren, sauberen Strand ! :m
> ...




So Meister,
was geht? So langsam dürften ja in der Gegend die Kings und die Cobias eintrudeln. Ein paar Tarpons müssten auch noch im Becken sein (,obwohl du ja irgendwie immer nicht dran willst).


----------



## Nick_A (24. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Mensch, Guido ...

...in Ft. Myers Beach gibt es doch "Familienprogramm" mit Baden, Strand,Shopping, etc.

Heute waren wir z.B. zuerst in Naples, dann Tour weiter zu San Marco-Island, anschliessend ging´s zur Everglades City.

Von dort aus haben wir erstmal einen 1,5h-Boots-Trip durch die 10.000 Islands gemacht. Auch wenn wir uns von diesem Trip inhaltlich mehr versprochen haben...dass dieses Gebiet extrem "fischig riecht" hat man gleich mitbekommen  :m

Anschliessend haben wir noch einen 1h-Trip mit dem Airboat durch die Everglades gemacht ... einfach immer wieder irre !!!

Viele Alligatoren, Weisskopfseeadler, etc. gesehen ...  und der Höllentrip wird erst dann richtig heiss, wenn der Fahrer durch die engen Mangrovenlandschaften so richtig Gas gibt und die Kurven eng schneidet ! #6#6#6

Nunja ... vielleicht spinnen wir ja morgen etwas von Strand. Fisch genug muss es eigentlich geben, da genau vor unserem Hotel immer größere Ansammlungen an Pelicanen, Möwen und selbst ´ne Delfinfamilie mit bis zu 5 Mitgliedern am Jagen sind !

Soweit erstmal die Neuigkeiten von "Radio Florida" 

Grüße
Robert

P.S.:
Am Montag waren wir im BassPro, um unsere Fishing-License zu verlängern (die war nämlich genau am Tag davor abgelaufen !!! ) ... wir stehen am Tresen am Eingang (da bekommt man ja die Licenses), sind vielleicht gerademal 50sek drinnen, ich dreh mich um und sehe, wie zwei "Gestalten" gerade zur großen Tür reinkommen...ihre Kameras in der Hand und mächtig am Filmen....

"Die kenn ich doch", denke ich mir und sage dann, "Hey....Nasen....datt is ja irre ! Was macht denn Ihr hier !" 

Alle vier fangen wir zu lachen an...eine unglaubliche Geschichte, da kommen doch glatt Franky und Volker durch die Türe und wir treffen uns -unbeabsichtigt- im BassPro !

Nicht, daß es etwas Besonderes ist, daß wir vier in den BP gehen......Daß wir allerdings zufällig mit nem Zeitversatz von 50sek reinlaufen und uns treffen war dann schon irre ! :q :m

Anschließend sind wir dann noch gemeinsam schön zum Filet Mignon bzw. Babyribs essen gegangen....ab Montag werden wir dann ja gemeinsam Fischen ! ***FREU***


----------



## bastelberg (26. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi all, bin grade in St. Petersburg, Tampa Bay. Angle meistens vom Steg aus im canal. Ausser cat, sailcat und pinfish noch nichts zaehlbares. Mit baitfish sieht's z.Zt. besch.... aus. Bleibt nur squid als Koeder. Aber aufgeben gibt es nicht. Hab auch mit drop shot probiert. 2 Bisse, der halbe Gummi war wech. Mal sehen wie's weitergeht. Naechsten Dienstag geh ich mit meinen Bekannten auf sein Boot. Wollen in den flats angeln.
Bis denne


----------



## Tortugaf (26. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hallo ihr Beiden. |wavey:

Viel Glück für euch u. tolle Fotos für uns.  #h
Bin auch bald wieder unterwegs.

G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Nick_A (27. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi zusammen,

wir haben hier in Ft. Myers eine sehr schöne und geruhsame Woche verbracht. Strand, Sonne, gutes Essen, schwimmen, etc.

Tagsüber gab´s extreme Hitze (bis über 35 Grad im Schatten) + jeden Abend teils extreme Gewitter mit viel Regen (darauf kann man sich in dieser Jahreszeit immer verlassen :q)...dadurch natürlich ein Klima wie in der Waschküche ! 

Im Augenblick sind wir am Packen unserer 7 Sachen ... morgen früh (also in etwa 7h) geht´s dann nach Marathon. Unterwegs gibt´s noch einen Zwischenstop in der Dolphin-Hall, bevor wir nachmittags in unserem geliebten Kingsail einchecken, Koffer hochschleppen und anschließend zum Bootsvermieter fahren, um die Bezahlung klarzumachen !

Ab Montag früh geht´s los .... und ich rechne mit dem einen oder anderen schönen Fischlein ****AUFHOLZKLOPF*** :q :m

@ basteberg
Wir haben heute einen Spaziergang zum Ft. Myers Beach-Pier gemacht und dort runter geschaut .... IRRE, WAS DA AN BAIT IM WASSER RUMSCHWIMMT !!! #h

Die Pelikane (seeeehr viele), Möwen, und jeden Tag bis zu 5 Delfine sind direkt vor unserem Hotel im flachen Wasser (bis zu nur 40cm Wassertiefe !!!) am Jagen...auch die Delfine waren teils bis zu 10m vom Ufer am Jagen...und da ist es gerademal die 40-60cm tief !!! Toller Anblick !!! :l

Mal schaun wie es auf den Keys aussieht.

@ Tortugaf
Danke Dir für die lieben Wünsche...wir werden unser Bestes geben. Morgen stellt Petra vielleicht noch das eine oder andere schöne Foto ein.

Liebe Grüße nach good old Germany...auf daß morgen / heute "richtig" gewählt wird 
Robert


----------



## guifri (27. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

hi robert,

ich reservier für mich jetzt auch schon mal den 28.05.10.
Bestell dem Vermieter schöne Grüße. Ich schicke ihm morgen meine Daten zwecks Confirmation.

Schick mir doch bitte mal nen Link eures jetzigen Bootvermieters. Danke.

Tight lines

Guido



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Im Augenblick sind wir am Packen unserer 7 Sachen ... morgen früh (also in etwa 7h) geht´s dann nach Marathon. Unterwegs gibt´s noch einen Zwischenstop in der Dolphin-Hall, bevor wir nachmittags in unserem geliebten Kingsail einchecken, Koffer hochschleppen und anschließend zum Bootsvermieter fahren, um die Bezahlung klarzumachen !
> 
> ...


----------



## bastelberg (27. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

@ basteberg
Wir haben heute einen Spaziergang zum Ft. Myers Beach-Pier gemacht und dort runter geschaut .... IRRE, WAS DA AN BAIT IM WASSER RUMSCHWIMMT !!! #h

Hab mein Baitnet mit dabei, aber alles nur kleines Zeug


----------



## bastelberg (27. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wir haben hier in Ft. Myers eine sehr schöne und geruhsame Woche verbracht. Strand, Sonne, gutes Essen, schwimmen, etc.
> 
> ...



Viel Spass and good luck


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

@Guifri

http://www.fishnfunrentals.com/


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

So, nun sind die Jungs mit dem Boot raus und hatten die Ansage von mir, nur mit großem Fisch wieder eintruddeln zu dürfen.

Robert hatte bis in die Nacht hinein sein Tackle bestückt und bei der Hitze locker 3 Liter Flüssigkeit zu sich genommen und 5 Liter durch Schwitzen wieder verloren.

Es herrscht hier eine unglaubliche Hitze (auch Nachts) und es ist total windstill.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

@petra
leider klappt das ja nicht mit ner temperaturbörse, so ca. 8- 10 ° C würden wir nehmen  die mädels in d kramen schon langsam die pelze und dicken anoraks raus, die männeraugenschonende jahreshälfte fängt also an.:c:g:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

GRINS!!

Wir würden liebendgerne 10 Grad abtreten und an Pelzmäntelchen will ich gar nicht denken, da pellt sich gleich das Wasser aus jeder Pore!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

So, nun wie von Rob versprochen ein paar Impressionen von unserer 1. Woche in Ft. Myers Beach, Bonita Springs, Marco Island, Everglades ....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

..... und


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

.... unser Auto und zwei Alternativen, die jedoch unserem Gepäck in Volumen und Gewicht nicht Standhalten konnten!


----------



## Ossipeter (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

So langsam kommt Stimmung auf! Petra macht mal so weiter!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Während Rob und ich auf der Fahrt von Ft. Myers Beach über Miami, mit kurzem 4 stündigem Zwischenstop in der Doplhin Mall, nach Marathon auf den Florida Keys unterwegs waren, haben Volker und Franky bereits eine Tour zum Big Game mit der Main Attraction unternommen. Die Tour muss wieder einmal super gewesen sein, was ihre Bilder auch aussagen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Mal sehen, mit welchen Erlebnissen die Jungs heute Abend am Boats dock eintreffen! 

See you later! :vik:


----------



## guifri (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Mal sehen, mit welchen Erlebnissen die Jungs heute Abend am Boats dock eintreffen!
> 
> See you later! :vik:



Ja, und? Was gab´s?....trommel, trommel, trommel!!!|motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## Nick_A (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi Guido, #h

gestern abend war´s mir zu heiß...da funktioniert der "schriftstellerische Teil" meines Gehirn´s nicht mehr so richtig 

Also mal ganz kurz zu den Erlebnissen der letzten beiden Tage (gleich geht´s nämlich wieder raus!)...

Am Montag (erster Tag) ging´s mit Franky und Volker zum Köderstippen und dann sofort (mit vollem Baittank) raus zum SChleppen.

In der ersten Stunde hatte Frank nen schönen Biss und kurz danach konnte unser Burzeltags-Kind Volker einen ordentlichen ca. 10Pfund Bull-Dolphin ans Boot drillen. Leider hatte ich vergessen zu prüfen, ob ein Gaff an Bord ist...war´s aber nicht:-(

Folglich mußten Frank und ich versuchen, das Teilchen mit der Hand irgendwie zu landen.

Nunja, eigentlich sah das Kerlchen schon recht müde aus...ich fasste ans Vorfach (also offizielle Landung :q), Frank versuche mit zwei rutsch- und beissfesten Handschuhen das Teil in die Finger zu kriegen.

Da macht der Bulle noch nen kleinen Ritt unsers Boot und die Vorfachschnur reisst an irgendeiner scharfen Kante ab...Fischlein weg 

Naja, ohne Gaff passiert sowas schon...also weiter.

Kurz danach konnten wir noch nen Sail beim Rauben sehen...leider nur vor uns und nicht hinter uns an unseren Ballyhoos.

Danach wurde es die nächsten Stunden etwas "zäh"...extreme Temperaturen von 91 Grad Fahrenheit (Marathon-Rekord für diesen Tag lag lt. Weather-Channel bei 92 Grad im Jahre 1957 !!!!), Wind DEN GANZEN TAG UNTER 5 mp/h...meist sogar nahe Null.

Dadurch war natürlich Ententeich angesagt....und Ententeich, kein Wind, extreme Hitze hieß an diesem Tage:

Schwere und zähe Angelei   

Stundenlanges Schleppen, Suchen nach Vögeln, Abschleppen von Weed und Farbänderungen des Wassers, Suche nach Fischaktivität...ooooh Mann !!!!

Nunja, nachmittags konnten unser Geburtstagskind noch nen kleinen Hai beim Schleppen über ca. 200ft-Wasser erbeuten.

Nachmittags waren wir dann auch noch vor Anker in zuerst 60ft und anschließend 80ft tiefen Wasser. Ausser ein paar kleinen Groupern (Franky) und sonstigen Fischen (ich glaub ich hatte noch ne kleine Murräne), konnten wir nur an der Oberfläche in der Chumline ein paar Ködermakrelen sowie Ballyhoos stippen, sowie mit dem Wurfnetz erbeuten.

Obwohl die Wurftechnik von Frank KATASTROPHAL aussah muss ich zugeben, dass er wesentlich erfolgreicher war als ich mit meiner ebenfalls bescheidenen Werferei  :q

Anschließend ging´s dann nochmals 2h erfolglos zum Schleppen bevor wir noch nen einstündigen Stopp an der 7-Meilen-Brücke machten.

Gleich beim ersten Einwurf (an freier Leine) hatte ich einen ordentlichen Biss...und der Fisch ist dann auch schnell geflüchtet. Der 10/0er Circle-Hook hatte aber wohl nicht ganz gefaßt, so ist der Fisch (vermutlich ein ca. 5kg Jack) nach zwei Minuten ausgeschlitzt.

Franky konnte kurz danach noch nen schönen ca. 6 bis 6,5 Fuss Nurseshark ausdrillen....UND WOLLTE UNBEDINGT EIN FOTO mit dem Teil im Arm an Bord machen !!!

Ich hab das entschieden abgelehnt mit der Begründung, daß so nen (eigentlich ungefährlicher) Hai nen ordentliches Chaos und Schaden an Bord anrichten kann.

Ich hab dann aber doch mal aber eine Schwanzlandung versucht...und das Teilchen hat wie wild und fest gegen die Bordwand getrommelt. Danach hatte Volker einen Anlandeversuch ebenfalls abgelehnt.

Franky wollte aber UNBEDINGT  das Foto, so hat er dem Fisch seine vorab schon selbst gebastelte Schlinge um den Schwanz gelegt und das Teil so an Bord gezogen.

Herumliegendes Material hatten wir vorher bereits aus dem Weg geräumt, so daß die Zappeleien des Nurse-Shark zumindest keinen Schaden anrichten konnte. Nach ein paar Sekunden war er dann auch etwas friedlicher und Franky konnte ein paar -zugegebenermaßen sehr schöne- Fotos bekommen. :m #6

Anschließend ging´s dann wieder zurück Richtung Heimathafen...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Bilder hierzu .....


----------



## Luzifer (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Klasse Fotos und Bericht.
   schade mit dem Gaff aber hat ja auch so noch geklappt für das Foto.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

... und


----------



## guifri (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... und



schöne teilchen..sind das blackfins? der von robert sieht so hell aus...

aprops....falls der wind so wenig bleibt und die sonne knallt, versucht mal ein bisschen tiefer zu schleppen (falls ihr das nicht schon eh tut). die dolphins wollen auch keinen sonnenbrand bekommen:g


----------



## irlandwolfi (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Ich hab mal in den Everglades geangelt - dann war was barschartiges dran - und beim landen hat dann der Alligator zugeschnappt.

Ein paar Minuten spaeter - Fisch war weg, Wasser wieder ruhig - hatt ich dann die Hosen GESTRICHEN voll


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. September 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



guifri schrieb:


> schöne teilchen..sind das blackfins? der von robert sieht so hell aus...
> 
> aprops....falls der wind so wenig bleibt und die sonne knallt, versucht mal ein bisschen tiefer zu schleppen (falls ihr das nicht schon eh tut). die dolphins wollen auch keinen sonnenbrand bekommen:g



Ja, ist ein Blackfin Tuna!


----------



## Nick_A (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Auf Foto Nr. 2 und 3 -wie Petra bereits sagt- sind Blackfins zu sehen.

Foto Nr. 4 ist ein Bonito


----------



## guifri (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Auf Foto Nr. 2 und 3 -wie Petra bereits sagt- sind Blackfins zu sehen.
> 
> Foto Nr. 4 ist ein Bonito




siehste ;-)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Während die Jungs beim Angeln waren (und teils wegen schlechtem Wetter wieder zurückkehren mussten), war ich bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein genau 56 Meilen weiter in Key West!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

.... und


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

So, dann wollen wir mal abwarten was Captain Ahab (die schicksalhafte Fahrt des Walfangschiffes „Pequod“, dessen einbeiniger Kapitän Ahab mit blindem Hass den weißen Pottwal-hier auch Sailfish genannt jagte, der ihm das Bein abgerissen hatte) vom heutigen Tag zu berichten hat!

See you!|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

:vik:So so liebe Petra, du besuchst also, während dein Männel hart für euer Esssen arbeiten muß, lieber verufene Hafenviertel, Spelunken und Dessousgeschäfte!? :vik::g#6
#h#h#h
Viele liebe Grüße an alle "Aushilfs- Ami`s"
Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hallo ihr Big Gamer!
Das sind ja schon mal ein paar schöne Fische auf den Fotos, aber mir wär das defintiv zu heiß! Ich würde zerfließen und dann auch noch angeln???
Wünsche euch noch viele krumme Ruten und Große an die Haken!


----------



## Nick_A (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> :vik:So so liebe Petra, du besuchst also, während dein Männel hart für euer Esssen arbeiten muß, lieber verufene Hafenviertel, Spelunken und Dessousgeschäfte!? :vik::g#6
> #h#h#h



Jaja...so ist das mit den Mädels! Die Männer müssen hier schwer zur Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung schuften und sie haben nur Ihren Spass im Kopf ! :q

Wie Ihr an den vorne stehenden Fotos erkennen könnt gings am zweiten Tag wieder zum Schleppen. Bedingungen waren genaso unerträglich wie im Vortag ... praktisch kein Wind und EXTREM heiss !!! #d

Die Suche nach Weed und Vögeln war lange erfolglos, so mussten wir halt Wasserfarbveränderungen und aufs gut Glück "im Blauen" schleppen.

Nach vielen -erfolglosen Stunden- sahen wir dann endlich mal zwei/drei kreisende Man-o-war-Birds...und darunter war ACTION im Wasser! :m

Also nix wie hin...seitlich versetzt dran vorbeigeschleppt uuuuuuuund .......... Fisch on bei Franky !

Wie vorher ausgemacht hat Volker die Schleppgeschwindigkeit (ca. 6Meilen/h) beibehalten ... und nach ca. 100 m war ein zweiter Fisch an einer meiner Ruten ! :q

Erst danach haben wir aufgestoppt und die beiden Fischlein reingedrillt.

Da wir morgens noch das am Vortag fehlende Gaff besorgt hatten war diesmal auch die Landung kein Problem.

So lagen also zwei zwar relativ kleine aber doch nette und leckere :l Blackfins bei uns im Boot.

Schön ausbluten lassen und dann ab in unseren Fischkühlsack (so nen isolierten Sack, in dem man neben den Fisch etwas Eis reinmacht zur Kühlung der Fischleins...bei den Temperaturen extrem wichtig ).

Jipppiiieeee ... Bann gebrochen !

Sodala...wo sind nun die Vogies ?!?

Aaaaah...nun ca.1km von uns entfernt, also nix wie hin, Köder wieder ausbringen und ab durch den Schwarm.

Schnell waren wieder zwei Ruten krumm...ein Fisch wurde leider im Drill verloren, an der anderen Rute (mit Billy-Bait-Köder "Turbo-Slammer" in Blau bestückt) konnte ich nen ordentlichen Bonito fangen...der dann auch gleich als "Hai-Köder" filetiert und mitgenommen wurde 

Am späten Nachmittag konnten wir noch einen kleinen Hai schleppen (in 170ft Wasser) und nen kleinen "little Thunnie"...beim Riff-Fischen war auch ziemliche Flaute angesagt.

Nunja..datt war der zweite Tag...immerhin gabs superlecker Blackfin-Filets ! #6


----------



## Nick_A (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Am dritten Tag sollte es wieder Offshore mit den Zielfischen Dolphin, Tuna und Sail gehen.

Wind hatte sich nicht wirklich geändert...allerdings war es diesmal "gewitterig" und bedeckt um uns rum ... nachts und bis ca. 10:30 Uhr hatte es auch relativ lange geregnet. So hofften wir, dass dieser Wetterumschwung auch ein Ende der Beissflaute bedeutete. So ging es dann mit ca. 2h Verspätung rauf auf´s Wasser. 

Es blieb aber dabei ...war kaum Wind, keinerlei Aktivitäten im Wasser, keine Vögel (isnbesondere keine Man-o-wars (Fregattvögel), keine Weedlines! 

…und damit natürlich auch kein Fische ! :c 

Als wir dann genug erfolglos geschleppt hatten, wollten wir es erstmal an der 7Meilen-Brücke versuchen. Beim Weg dorthin schleppten wir mit unseren Ballyhoos (3 Stück, teils "pur", teils mit rosafarbener Witch) und einem Turboslammer über das Riff und den dahinterliegenden Bereich. 

Volker bekam einen fetten Biss und eine harte Flucht, doch veliert leider denn Fisch nach ca. zwei min Drillzeit aufgrund Ausschlitzen des Hakens. :8

Die Strömung an der 7m-Brücke war recht heftig (es geht Richtung Vollmond)...ich bekamm gleich beim ersten Einwerfen meines Pinfish (an freier Leine ohne Bebleiung) einen Biss und konnte einen mittleren Jack Crevalle landen.

Da es unerträglich heiss war beschlossen wir wieder rauszufahren und dort unser Glück zu versuchen...allerdings erfolglos.

Da niemand sagen sollte, wir hätten nicht alles probiert, gings dann am späten Nachmittag  noch ans Riff.

Beim ersten Stopp in 25-30ft. Wassertiefe gabs ausser Kleinfisch nix....darum weiter in ca. 60-70ft. Wassertiefe und Pinfishlis, Squids, etc. baden.

Franky und ich legten jeweils noch eine Ballonmontage raus und liesen diese ca. 40m abdriften. 

Kurz vor´m zusammenpacken ... jeder war vertieft auf seine "Handrute" ... schaue ich zu unseren Ballons.

Seltsam...ist ja nur noch mein gelber Ballon zu sehen...wo ist denn der rote Ballon von Franky ?!? 

Aaaaaaah....links neben unserem Boot in ca. 10-15m zieht er stramm und recht flott durchs Wasser !!!

HEY...FRANK...DEIN BALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!!!!! :q

Er nahm Kontakt zum Fisch auf, Bremse zu ... Circle greift ... und der Drill beginnt.

Nach ca. 5min war der Fisch dann an Bord...also eine "Franky-Foto-Session" ...ich übernehme die Rute, damit Frank noch ein paar schöne Fotos mit ihm selbst und dem Fisch drauf bekommt.

DIESER NURSE DURFTE DEFINITIV NICHT AN BORD !!!! Er hatte etwa 2,2 bis 2,3m und war damit etwa 50-60kg schwer.....nene...der bleibt schön im Wasser !!! 

Danach gings dann heimwärts und wir kamen dann auch kurz vor der Dunkelheit um ca.  19:20 Uhr an.


----------



## Nick_A (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Bilder stellt Petra nachher ins Netz :m


----------



## MaVo1 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hallo Roberto,

ihr habt ja bisher schon ein paar nette Fischchen überlisten können und einige tolle Bilder eingestellt. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt was  noch alles kommt.

In Florida wär ich jetzt auch lieber als daheim. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal...

Wir halten zu Hause die Stellung. Sonntag versuchen Andi und ich bei uns am Weiher ein paar Hechte und Zander zu überlisten. 

Man sieht sich hoffentlich bald mal wieder... Euch allen noch Tight Lines!!!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes





Nick_A schrieb:


> Die Suche nach Weed und Vögeln war lange erfolglos


Da hättet ihr dann vielleicht doch lieber Angeln gehen sollen....:m
 
Aber für diesen schönen Satz gibt's von mir natürlich ein











:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

.... wer Schlimmes denkt!!!!

Ich wäre niemals auf solche Gedanken gekommen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

So, nun das versprochene Paket an Fotos!#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

.... und


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

... und


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

... danke Jungs (oder wie Rob sagen würde "Mädls"), war echt toll mit euch!


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

wirklich schöne Bilder.
Das nennt man einen gelungen Urlaub.
Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja richtig Glück gehabt und das zu einer Zeit mit der grössten Gefahr von Tornados.
Viele Grüsse Knurri.


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Genial die Fotos ! Ich könnte am liebsten auch schon wieder los.
Jetzt muß ich mal noch eine sehr konkrete Frage loswerden: "Eine der Topstellen für das Fischen mit Pin-Fish an offener Leine ist zweifellos die 7-Miles-Bridge (Nord-Ost-Ende). Für mich als überwiegenden Norwegen-Bootsangler wird mir dort bezüglich der Wassertiefen und den zueinander versetzten Brückenpfeilern immer wieder etwas mulmig. Wie verankert Ihr dort das Boot erfolgreich ? Bei mir waren oft viele Anläufe erforderlich, um das Boot in eine halbwegs vernünftige Position zu setzen. Habe es immer mit sehr viel Leine in einem extrem flachen Winkel zum Boden versucht. Die Strömung ist ja leider überwiegend sehr heftig und der Sandboden bietet wenig Halt für den Anker."
Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Nick_A (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi Marco, #h

toll, dass Du Dich extra im AB angemeldet hast...herzlich willkommen !!! :m

Wünsche Dir und Andi einen tollen Angel- und hoffentlich auch Fangtag ! #6


Gestern waren wir nicht draussen, da der Wind nun vollkommen zum Erliegen gekommen ist...ich hab darum mal nen Screenscot aus windfinder.com hier rein gemacht...ab 14:00 Uhr war der "Wind" bei 0 mph (in Worten NULL !!!!):c.

Aus diesem Grund sind wir dann auch nach Key West gefahren...shopping, seightseeing, Strand :m

In den nächsten Tagen soll der Wind dann ENDLICH (!) ansteigen auf 10 bis 14 mph .... datt is dann auch perfekt. #6

@ Knurri
Einerseit ein Glück, dass es keine Hurricanes gibt (muss ich nicht haben ) ... aber zu wenig Wind ist dann halt auch nix.

@ Norge-Klaus
Da kann einem schon manchmal etwas mulmig werden...vor allem, wenn man (wie ich ja auch) Gewässertiefen in Norwegen von unter 10m (eigentlich eher 20m) meidet wie die Pest :q

Und wenn man dann noch die extremen Wassermassen sieht, malt man sich geistig schon die nächste Havarie aus :q

Tatsächlich ist das aber halb so wild...auch wenn ich manchmal ebenfalls ein-/zweimal neu ansetzen muss.

Grundregel Nr. 1:
Wie stark ist gerade die Strömung, wie verläuft sie ?

Grundregel Nr. 2:
... wie steht der Wind (und wie driftet das Boot hierdurch) ?

--> Nach diesen Faktoren kann man dann ungefähr sagen, wo man mit dem Ankereinwerfen beginnen muss.

Wenn also der Wind "stark von links kommt", halte ich -wenn ich VOR der Brücke angeln will in den Schatten hinein- in etwa 30-50m vor der Brücke in Höhe des linken Pfeilers (teilweise auch noch weiter links) an und lass dann den Anker runter. An gestraffter Leine versuche ich dann "Kontakt" mit dem Boden aufzunehmen und schaue, ob der Anker hält.

--> Das mache ich bei langsam weiter ablaufendem Ankerseil.

Wenn Du ca. 50m "vorher" anfängst, kann der Anker dann auch mal 10-20m "rutschen" bis er irgendwann hält. 

So ca. 10-15 m vor der Brücke / Schatten binde ich dann meist das Seil fest, damit das Boot dann auch steht. Mit nem lockeren Unterhandschlenzer kann ich dann slbst mit ner großen Multirolle die Köder "im Schatten" platzieren.

Sollte das Boot nicht wie gewünscht zum Stehen kommen, ziehe ich schnell die Ankerleine ein und setze neu an.

WICHTIG:
Ich lasse beim Ankern -inbesondere wenn ich alleine Fische- *IMMER * den Motor laufen, damit ich wenn´s knapp mit der Brücke wird schnell das Boot weg von der Brücke bringen...habe keinen Bock auf ne Kollission...auch wenn die sicher meist glimpflich ablaufen würde 

Schreibe nachher noch ein bisschen mehr rein...muss jetzt aber endlich das Boot fertig machen und RAUS AUF´S WASSER! :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hi Nick,

sehr gute Tipp's ! Würde mich freuen, sollten wir mal zusammen das Revier befischen können. Aktuell ist für 2010 erstmal nur 2 Wochen Senja geplant. Dazu kommt noch eine Norge - Woche mit Freunden. 
Florida ist von daher erst für 2011 realistisch.
Tight-Lines
Norge-Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

....Motor laufen lassen macht bestimmt Sinn ! War oft überrascht, wie schnell die Brück näher kam, sobald sich der Anker löste. Habe aber auch aus der Beobachtung von der Brücke gelernt, dass der "Zielfisch" genau zwischen den Pfeilern und damit im Schatten steht. Der Bereich wo der erste Stromleitungspfeiler versetzt zu den Brückenpfeilern steht, hat rein optisch Fische ohne Ende gezeigt. Ich war überrascht, das die Guides, die dort regelmäßig fischen, oftmals zwei bis drei Brückenabschnitte neben den Hot-Spott's (zumindest von mir so eingeschätzt) standen. Die kapitalen (Tarp.) Fische stehen ja oftmals in Gruppen von ca. 5 - 15 Fischen direkt in der harten Strömung im Schatten der Bridge. Ich würde behaupten, das ein Guide auf der Bridge mit genauen Anweisungen an die Boote hilfreich wäre......#6
Wobei ich den Zielfisch leider als eher doof einschätze. Das aber bei einer Kampfkraft die sicher von wenig Fischen übertroffen wird.
Gruß_Klaus


----------



## Nick_A (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Die Guides stehen meist zwischen den dritten und vierten Pfeiler...maximal bis zum 7. Pfeiler.

Auffällig ist auch, dass sie auch nicht "in den Schatten" angeln, sondern sich genau zwischen die Brückenpfeiler setzen ...vielleicht sogar noch nen Tick nach vorne!

Dann schmeissen sie einen lebenden Mullet links und einen rechts raus und lassen diesen mit der Strömung auf´s Plateau treiben ... und haben letztendlich damit auch Erfolg.

Ich denke, die machen das hauptsächlich deswegen, weil sie dadurch auch schnell wieder bei einem Fischkontakt "loskommen" und den Fisch dann "weit weg von den Brückenpfeilern" auf dem davorliegenden Plateau in Ruhe ausdrillen können ! :m


----------



## Nick_A (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Sodala...heute ging´s dann mal wieder raus / offshore.

Wind gab´s heute zumindest mal bis 8 mph, was auch gleich merklich Verbesserungen brachte. Die ersten zwei Stunden waren zwar immer noch erfolglos, diesmal allerdings „gefühlt“ angenehmer :q

Ich fuhr erstmal auf 350ft Wassertiefe, machte einen kurzen Stop, um meine Outrigger aufzubauen, die Ruten zu bestücken und dann alle vier Köder rauszubringen.

Heute wollte ich mal nur mit Kunstködern fischen, da ich mehr mit Bonitos, Blackfin Tunas, etc. rechnete und weniger mit Sail und Dolphin (wobei Dolphins auch auf Kunstköder beißen).

Von 350ft bis 550 ft. waren weder Weed noch Vögel zu sehen...aber bei (bei etwa 600-620ft Wassertiefe) konnte ich am Horizont einige Man-o-War-Vögel kreisend und relativ tief fliegend erkennen....also nix wie hin !

Beim ersten Vorbeischleppen war erstmal nix....beim zweiten mal auch nix....

Beim dritten mal war aber zuerst eine und dann noch eine zweite Rute „besetzt“ :m

Nach forschem Drill mit einigen heftigen Fluchten konnte ich einen schönen Bonito in der ca. 7kg-Klasse landen.

→ Kurzes Foto und wieder zurück ins nasse Element !

Die zweite Rute war immer noch krumm...datt Kerlchen hatte doch glatt versucht, in die Tiefe zu flüchten. Sooooo lieb ich´s....da werden dann zumindest nicht noch die restlichen Schnüre eingesammelt bzw. verheddern sich nicht. :m

Auch der zweite Fisch war ein Bonito …. also auch wieder zurück zu seinen Brüdern und Schwestern … Haiköder brauchte ich aktuell ja nicht.

Danach Ruten wieder frisch ausgelegt und den Vögeln hinterher...

Insgesamt konnte ich bei den nächsten beiden „Vorbeifahrten“ noch je einen Bonito erbeuten...es stand also 4:0 für mich 

Blackfins waren leider nicht zwischen diesem Bonitoschwarm reingemischt, darum ließ ich den Schwarm ab sofort und Ruhe und suchte mir neue Opfer.

Also ab in etwas „flacheres“ Wasser.(550ft)..Weedlines konnte ich nun -wenn auch noch nicht perfekt aufgebaut- finden und abschleppen.

Leider war aber kein Fischlein in der Nähe bzw. wollte auf meine Köder nicht reinfallen.

Aus diesem Grund verliess ich diese Weedline und fuhr noch etwas weiter zurück.

Auf ca. 480-500ft. „angekommen“ ist plötzlich die Rute mit der Avet MXL krumm...extrem schnell wird dabei Schnur von der Rolle runtergezogen, obwohl ich alle meine Rollen mit ca. 3kg Bremskraft „voreingestellt“ habe.

Na, was kann das denn sein ?!?

Nach ca. 5min Drill und einige ausgiebigen Fluchten wusste ich es dann:


*Waaaaaahooooooooooooo-Alarm :m #6*


Er war zwar nicht der Größte („nur so ca. nen Meter lang)...aber „legal“ und damit reif für meine Fisch-Kühltasche ! Der wird mir lecker als Sushi munden !!! :l

Aaaaah...glatt vergessen...neben der Umstellung auf „Artificials“ (also Kunstköder) schleppte ich heute auch noch etwas schneller...meist so zwischen 7 und 9 Knoten. Die großen Wahoos erbeutet man ja auch eher bei Geschwindigkeiten ab 15mph ! 

Also nochmals zurückgesetzt und dieselbe Strecke abgefahren...500m weiter wie vorhin hatte ich dann erst eine und kurz später eine zweite krumme Rute. „Na, so gefällt´s mir“ :m

Diesmal allerdings kein Wahoo-Alarm, sondern Blackfin-Tuna-Alarm.

Ich konnte beide erfolgreich landen, wobei ich nur den ersten Fisch mitnahm und der zweite „leicht angepiekst“ weiterschwimmen durfte.

Ca. 30min später konnte ich an ner anderen Stelle noch ein Blackfin verhaften, der aber ebenfalls released werden konnte.

Der Offshore-Tag (mit einer Netto-Schleppzeit von ca. 4,5h) hatte sich also als recht erfolgreich erwiesen … 4 Bonitos, 3 Blackfins und 1 Wahoo … das lass ich mir gefallen.

Da es noch recht früh war (ca. 16:30 Uhr) entschied ich mich zum Tanken bei Capt. Hooks zu fahren, Petra anzurufen und zu fragen, ob Sie für nen Trip an die 7-Meilen-Brücke Lust haben würde.

→ Hatte Sie, also schnell tanken, dann kurz zum Kingsail Petra aufsammeln und weiter zur 7-MB. Leider hatten wir noch recht schnell ablaufendes Wasser...so ankerte ich etwas weiter von den Brückenpfeilern entfernt und legte einen Pinfish „auf Grund“.

Parallel sponnen Petra und ich jeweils mit einem Pin oder Grunt an freier Schnur die Gegend ab...leider erfolglos (wir waren einfach zu weit von der Brücke entfernt).

Allerdings konnte ich einen kleinen Nurse-Shark „verhaften“ … mit ca. 4 bis 4,5 ft (also ca. 1,4m) war es mit Abstand der kleinste bisher von mir gefangene Nurse.

Also Haken entfernen … und Haichen wieder weiterschwimmen lassen.

Danach ging´s dann wieder heim ins Kingsail, Boot aus- und aufräumen, säubern, etc.

Anschließend musste ich noch den Wahoo und den Blackfin „versorgen“ (filetieren, etc.)....und wer biegt da plötzlich „mir nichts Dir nichts“ um die Ecke ?!?

*Volker !!! :q*

Er hatte Freitag noch Franky zum Flughafen nach Miami gefahren und wollte eigentlich anschließend Richtung Orlando hoch....nach 2 Tagen Shopping wollte er aber wohl doch wieder runter auf die Keys und hat sich nun 2 Nächte hier im Kingsail eingemietet :q :m

Morgen früh fahren wir nochmals zusammen raus...am Dienstag wartet dann sein Flieger zurück nach „Good old Germany“.

Sodala, das war´s für heute … Bilderchen wie immer dann wieder von Petra !

Grüße und ich wünsch Euch Allen ´ne schöne Arbeitswoche  :q

Robert


----------



## Ollek (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

@ Nick

Petrie zu euerem Angeltrip #h

|kopfkratWenn man so drüber nachdenkt, stimmt es muss nicht immer Norge sein.

Gruss


----------



## guifri (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Sodala...heute ging´s dann mal wieder raus / offshore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri zu den Fängen. Robert, könnte ihr bitte die Kingsail-Vermieter mal fragen, wann sie mir die confirmation schicken? Ich hatte ihnen meine Daten für die Reservierung ab 28.05.10 gemailt und gebeten euch schöne Grüße auszurichten. DANKE:


----------



## Gunnar (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht von Euch Beiden. Ich komme gerade von einem 10-tägigen Norgetrip zurück. Von 8 Tagen konnten wir max 1,5 Tage angeln. Was ihr an Wind zuwenig hattet, hatten wir zuviel.
Die ersten Neuschneefälle durften wir auch bewundern.
Da wärmt so ein Reisebericht aus Florida erst richtig.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



guifri schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen. Robert, könnte ihr bitte die Kingsail-Vermieter mal fragen, wann sie mir die confirmation schicken? Ich hatte ihnen meine Daten für die Reservierung ab 28.05.10 gemailt und gebeten euch schöne Grüße auszurichten. DANKE:



Vielen Dank, Manou hat uns die lieben Grüße ausgerichtet.

In all den Jahren haben wir noch nie eine Bestätigung erhalten, hier gilt noch das Wort! 
Deine Reservierung ist auf jeden Fall eingetragen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht von Euch Beiden. Ich komme gerade von einem 10-tägigen Norgetrip zurück. Von 8 Tagen konnten wir max 1,5 Tage angeln. Was ihr an Wind zuwenig hattet, hatten wir zuviel.
> Die ersten Neuschneefälle durften wir auch bewundern.
> Da wärmt so ein Reisebericht aus Florida erst richtig.
> 
> ...



Brrrrrrrrrrr..... Neuschneefälle! Hier haben wir unverändert jeden Tag die 30 Grad-Marke die erreicht wird, jedoch der Wind nimmt endlich etwas zu!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Sooooooo, bin wieder gut in der Heimat gelandet und "Stanze" hier schon wieder wie der Teufel. Dann drücke ich Euch die Daumen und bin gespannt, was ihr noch so landen konntet! Petri zum Wahooo@Robert!

...und denkt dran...großen Fische dürfen keinesfalls an Bord!


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Also gebt dem Volker im Endspurt noch eine Chance!
Aber nur wenn er uns am Stammtisch mal seine Berichte und Fotos um die Ohren haut.
Da ist er nämlich schon einen Urlaub im Rückstand!


----------



## guifri (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Manou hat uns die lieben Grüße ausgerichtet.
> 
> In all den Jahren haben wir noch nie eine Bestätigung erhalten, hier gilt noch das Wort!
> Deine Reservierung ist auf jeden Fall eingetragen!



ok..super...dachte nur, weil das so in meiner mail stand. dann bin ich ja beruhigt.|uhoh:


----------



## Nick_A (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Volker und ich waren gestern ja nochmals Offshore...

Los ging´s um 08:30 Uhr morgens in Richtung "Tiefes Wasser"...der Weg dorthin war ein klein wenig "ruppig" (Vollgas war nicht mehr möglich :q)...endlich war der ersehnte Wind aufgekommen. Wind betrug morgens bis kurz vor Mittag ca. 10mph....also PERFEKT ! :m

Kurz nach dem Riff haben wir dann auch gleich die Outrigger aufgestellt und mit dem Schleppen (nur Kunstköder...die waren in den letzten Tagen definitiv produktiver als Ballyhoos).

In ca. 250ft Wassertiefe dann 5 oder 6 kreisende und nach unten stossende Man-o-War´s !!! Unten konnte man es klasse rauben sehen...das Wasser klatschte nur so auseinander :m

Ich ruf noch Volker zu..."Schau mal ... da sind GROOOOOßßßßEEE schwarze Rücken an der Oberfläche....watt sind denn das für RIESENVIECHER !?!?!?"

Beim Vorbeifahren sahen wir dann was los war....eine Herde mit mindestens 6-8 Delfinen war am Rauben und einige Thuns (verschiedene Arten) spritzten auseinander ! #6

""Sollen wir da durchschleppen?", fragt Volker.

NATÜRLICH !!! Die Delfine beissen ohnehin nicht auf Angelköder (insbesonder nicht auf künstliche...so blöd sind die nicht)...und wenn docvh, dann haben wir nen heissen Drill  :q :q :q

Also dran Vorbeigeschleppt und schnell lösten die Outrigger aus und waren drei der vier Ruten krumm :m

Im ersten Streich konnten wir 1 Blackfin und 2 little Tunnies erbeuten (und releasen)...bei der zweiten Fahrt konnte Volker dann einen feinen Bonito drillen. Desweiteren einen Skippjack Tuna und Tunnies.


----------



## Nick_A (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Beim dritten Streich war dann eine Rute sehr Krumm und ich mußte das Pumpen anfangen....zwischendurch ein paar Fluchten, bis der Fisch etwa 20-30m noch draussen ist und sich nur noch RICHTIG SCHWER MACHT !

"Was ist denn das für ein Fisch ?", frage ich Volker und bin schon am Spekulieren auf nen mittelgrossen Shark...also pumpen, pumpen, weiterpumpen...

Volker steht schon mit Gaff und Foto bereit, als nen dummer Tuna (ne fünfte Art...weiss grad nicht wieder heißt) die Oberfläche durchbricht mit vielleicht 3 kg Gewicht....er war in der Seite gehakt worden  

Nun gut...weiter geht´s...

Da nur bis max. 5kg Fischlein in dem Schwarm zu sein schienen, wollten wir noch eine letzte Durchfahrt / Vorbeifahrt wagen....mit demselben Ergebnissen.

Ingesamt stand es jetzt 10:0 für uns :q...und das nach gerade mal 30min Schleppen...auch wenn die Größen noch etwas zu wünschen übrig liesen.

In der nächsten Stunde konnten wir noch zwei weitere Klein-Tunas fangen...also 12:0 in 1 h.

Danach ließ dann aber der Wind plötzlich ziemlich stak ab ... in der nächsten Stunde hatten wir noch drei MÄCHTIGE (!!!!!!!) Bisse.

Beim ersten Mal waren gleich zwei Ruten krumm und da war definitiv was ordentlich Großes und Kräftiges dran....jedenfalls kein 5kg-Tuna !!!

Die Teile nehmen gut Schnur bevor Volker und ich auch nur die Rollen berühren können...

Jippie...jetzt geht´s los! :q

Spannung war schon auf der Schnur (logisch), darum gleich mit dem Pumpen und Einkurbeln anfangen.

Ich merke bei mir nen richtig fetten Fisch dran, mit kräftigen Flossenbewegungen....ich häte auf nen ordentlichen Wahoo getippt.

Doch plötzlich ist der Druck bei mir in der Leine weg ... und  bei Volker auch. Wir kurbeln beide enttäuscht unsere Köder ein und merken, daß sich die beiden Schnüre ineinander verheddert haben und mein Köder weg ist !!! 

Verdammt !

Ca. 10min später nochmals nen großer Biss...ich schau nach Hinten und sehe mächtige "Platschbewegungen" vom gedrillten Fisch....bevor wir die Rute aufnehmen können ist er dann aber schon weg. 

Die nächsten 8 (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Stunden waren dann -bis auf zwei kleine little Tunnies- komplett ereignislos !!!! 

Der Wind war wieder auf "nahe Null" zurückgegangen, die Wolken waren weg und es war einfach nur noch heiss, Vögeln und Weed waren nicht zu sehen.

Wir versuchten es draussen (bis zu 15 Meilen vor der Küste) und im Flachen...es war aber defintiv nix mehr möglich.

Insgesamt stand es damit zwar 14:3....aber die großen Nasen hatten wiedermal gewonnen 

Gestern abend gab´s dann noch eine Grillade mit Volker....eingeladen waren der Wahoo und der Tuna von gestern....geschmacklich wirklich ein Hochgenuss !! :l #6

Bis demnächst #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht von Euch Beiden. Ich komme gerade von einem 10-tägigen Norgetrip zurück. Von 8 Tagen konnten wir max 1,5 Tage angeln. Was ihr an Wind zuwenig hattet, hatten wir zuviel.
> Die ersten Neuschneefälle durften wir auch bewundern.
> Da wärmt so ein Reisebericht aus Florida erst richtig.
> 
> ...



Also ich hätte ich gerne zwei bis drei Windstärken abgenommen |rolleyes:m

Aber nur 1,5 Tage angeln können bei 8 Tagen vor Ort ist wirklich eine bescheidene Quote#d:c

Mußte halt doch wieder hier rüber kommen


----------



## Nick_A (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> Sooooooo, bin wieder gut in der Heimat gelandet und "Stanze" hier schon wieder wie der Teufel. Dann drücke ich Euch die Daumen und bin gespannt, was ihr noch so landen konntet! Petri zum Wahooo@Robert!
> 
> ...und denkt dran...großen Fische dürfen keinesfalls an Bord!



Schaun m´r mal  :m


----------



## guifri (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

.........


----------



## Nick_A (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Kurzbericht zum heutigen Tage:

- Erst relativ spät rausgefahren (2 Uhr mittags), da praktisch kein Wind (irgendwie wiederhole ich mich da :q).
- Offshore geschleppt
- Bei 550 ft. Weed -ohne Fische - gefunden
- Kreuz und quer rumgeschleppt (weil auch keine Vögel)
- Dann mal ein ganz neues (für mich) Gebiet ausgetestet...Marathon Reef (heißt so...ist ein Riff vor dem Riff).
- Drumherum geschleppt (langsam) und bei der ersten Umfahrung einen fetten Biss auf nen Ballyhoo mit rosa Witch bekommen...und der Fisch hing sogar :q
- Drill war nicht so prickelnd (trotz schneller Fluchten), da ich das Teilchen ausgerechnet auf meiner schwersten Rute (Penn Millenium Stand up 50lbs mit Avet HX, 60lbs Mono-Topshot + 80 lbs Hollow) bestückt erhalten habe.
- Aufgrund der schnellen Fluchten hab ich eigentlich mit nem Wahoo gerechnet...Pustekuchen...war nen ordentlicher Barracuda mit etwa 1,1 bis 1,2m :m #6
- Da ich alleine war "nur" Foto vom Fisch im Wasser gemacht.
- Zusätzlich noch nen kleinen Hai und mehrere little Tunnies gedrillt.
- Abends dann im "Sailgebiet" geschleppt...allerdings waren die Nasen nicht anwesend (hab auch keine Sails rauben sehen).
- Dann gings wieder heim

Morgen geht´s ausnahmsweise mal gaaaaaaanz früh raus (versuch ich jedenfalls mal...mal schauen ob´s klappt :q).

Grüße #h
Robert


P.S.:
Bilder von Petra....naja, ist noch ein paar Bilderchen schuldig (u.a. Wahoo, etc.)


----------



## Nick_A (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

@ Franky und Volker #h

Watt waren nochmals Eure Wunschzielfische ?

Wahoo, Barracuda und Sail ?

Zwei sind schon abgehakt ... Na, dann wird ja wohl der Sail hoffentlich noch in den nächsten zwei Tagen kommen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

und hier die Fotos!


----------



## Nick_A (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Ergebnisse des vorletzten (Angel-)Tages:

Wecker hat um 06:15 Uhr geläutet...und ich habe ihn dann mehrfach alle 10min ausgedrückt...bis ich dann endlich kurz vor acht aufgestanden bin. Soviel zu "morgen geht´s ganz früh raus" :q

Nach nem gemütlichen Frühstück und ein paar Runden Sudoku gegen Petra ging´s dann letztendlich um 10:30 Uhr los.

Der Wind sollte ja ab 14:00 Uhr auffrischen auf 8-9 mph ... tat er dann auch ! Bis dahin war aber -ausser nen Hai und ein paar kleine Tunas- nicht viel los.

Auf 650ft Wassertiefe hab ich dann endlich sowas wie eine Weedline gefunden...also nix wie die -seeeeehr lange- Weedline abgeschleppt. Die Weedline befand sich mitten auf der Schifffahrtslinie ... zum Glück waren aber keine Dampfer und Transportschiffe unterwegs 

In der ersten halben Stunde ging nix...ich wollte schon aufgeben und ne andere Weedline suchen oder aber im blauen Schleppen, da knarrte endlich eine Avet MXL und es wurde fleissig Schnur von der Rolle gezogen.

Jippie...endlich mal wieder nen Dolphin / Mahi-Mahi !!!! :m

Als ich Ihn (ca. 7-8 Pfund) an Bord heben will, schüttelt er sich los und sagt "auf Wiedersehen" ! WARUM NEHM ICH AUCH NICHT DAS GAFF ?!?!?!? 

War aber kein Problem, da schon die zweite Rute mit nem weiteren Dolphin besetzt war, der bei langsamer Schleppfahrt den Ballyhoo genommen hatte. 

Also nochmal von vorne....Mahi-Mahi reindrillen...jetzt ist er nahe der Bordwand und ich will in gerade gaffen...und was seh ich da ?!? Im Schlepptau folgen ihm einige weitere Dolphins ! :m

Mist...jetzt müßte nen zweiter Mann mit Ballyhoo-Stückchen "nachfüttern" und könnte dann mit der Spinnrute einige weitere leckere Filets fangen.

Ich lasse also den Dolphin schön im Wasser (war nen kleiner Mahi mit gerade mal 4 Pfund), lass gerade soviel Schnur, dass er schön kurz hinter Boot plätschern kann, mach die Bremse der Rolle etwas zu und stecke die Rute in den Bootsrutenhalter.

Jetzt schnell die dritte Rute, welche mit nem weitern Ballyhoo bestückt ist einziehen und den Ballyhoo den Mädels dann vor die Nase halten.

Die Teilchen sind auch recht interessiert und knabbern am Bally...aber keiner verleibt ihn sich ganz ein. 

"Naja...waren eh nur Halbstarke".

Der draussen zappelnde Dolphin am Haken ist mittlerweile ziemlich platt, so daß ich ihn mitnehmen muss.

Alle Ruten wieder bestückt und ausgelegt...und schon geht´s weiter an der Weedline.

Ca. 15min später (und ca. 1,5 Meilen weiter, da ich mit ca. 6mph schleppe) dann ein brachialer Biss...ich schau nach hinten und seh nur eine seeeeeeeehr ordentliche Dolphin-Dame mit ca. 30 bis 40 Pfund springen !!! :m :l

Bevor ich allerdings an die Rute kommt erschlafft die Schnur...die Holde hat sich leider losgeschüttelt :c :c


----------



## Nick_A (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Nachdem das Prachtweib das Weite gesucht und mich traurig zurückgelassen hat, geht´s weiter ... die Weedline ist echt mächtig lang. #6 Mittlerweile hab ich schon locker 6 Meilen an dem Teil langgeschleppt. :m

Kurz später dann weitere Bisse (drei gleichzeitig)...und ich kann alle landen :q

Drei Dolphins....zwei lass ich schwimmen und ne ca. 7-8 Pfund schwere Dolphindame wird auf ne Mitfahrt eingeladen :q

Wenig später kann ich dann nochmals zwei kleinere Mahis zwischen 5 und 8 Pfund landen...und lass sie wieder schwimmen (watt soll ich auch mit soviel Filet ).

Gegen 15:30 Uhr geht´s dann wieder die 12 Meilen zurück Richtung Marathon  (in langsamer Schleppfahrt...man weiss ja nie, was noch so kommen kann). 

Leider beisst aber die ersten 6 Meilen nix...und dann bin ich ja auch schon "am Riff". Dort seh ich zwei Man-o-War´s mehrfach Richtung Wasser stoßen...und drunter einige kleinere springende Fische...also nix wie hin :q

Ich fahre mehrfach vorbei, verfolge die Vögel...aber nach 10min ist der Spuk vorbei und meine Köder immer noch unberührt.

"Sodala...jetzt aber heim...Pinfishlis für morgen stippen und Fische filetieren".

Insgesamt also ein recht guter Tag mit 6 (oder 7;+) Mahis, einem kleien Hai und mehrern kleinen Tunas...

...mal schauen, was der letzte Tag (morgen) so bringt !|rolleyes

Grüße aus Marathon #h
Robert


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

sag mal robert, während du mit den ganzen "mädels" da draußen fange spielst  , mit welchen "jungs" vergnügt sich petra derweil? da wird ihr doch sicher jemand den rücken mit sonnenöl einreiben, während sie stunden damit verbringt, daß du eine "karge" mahlzeit nach hause bringst und von deinen "heldentaten" berichtest.  duck und wech

verzeiht den frechdachs, der gerade an meiner tastatur war  ich wünsche natürlich ein dickes petri und einen schönen letzten angeltag!



wobei- ein buch von roberts spielen mit mädels und petra, wie ihr die braungebrannten latinoboys  zu füßen liegen, das wär doch mal ein bestseller für mann und frau!  und schon hätten wir den nächsten literaturnobellpreis in deutschland.


----------



## Volker2809 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Hallo Ihr zwei! 
Bin wieder in bad old Germany angekommen. War wieder sensationell auf den Keys. Mein Zielfisch Nr. 1 - Sail - hat sich leider nicht an den Haken gemacht, aber ein Grund mehr nochmal dorthin zu fliegen. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet heute nochmal einen guten Angeltag. Wünsche Euch auf alle Fälle noch eine gute Heimreise. Morgen müsste es bei Euch ja wieder Richtung Fort Myers gehen, oder?!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Die Koffer sind gepackt, das Boot wieder zurück bei Fish n´ Fun und nun werden wir unser letztes Abendessen auf den Keys verdrücken "Spaghetti aglio olio", damit alle noch recht viel Spass mit uns haben im Flieger! Morgen werden wir über Miami (mit kurzem Shopping Stopp) nach Fort Myers fahren, dort den Sonnenuntergang geniessen und so gegen 20 Uhr mit dem Flieger nach COLD GERMANY düsen.
Wenn Rob seine 100 Rollen gewaschen, poliert und sachgemäß verpackt hat, wird er sich vielleicht auch noch hier im AB melden.

Ansonsten - haltet die Ohren steif - and see you!!!!


----------



## Luzifer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 September-Oktober*

Wünsche euch ein guten Flug


----------

